# Go Hard Basketball! Nuggets



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

We are about to enter our second season in Go Hard Basketball! and an opening just became available as owner of the Denver Nuggets. We will be starting the 1996-97 NBA season this year. Here is the current Nuggets roster:

PG Mahmoud Abdul-Rauf/Doug Overton
SG Jalen Rose/Hubert Davis
SF Dale Ellis/Keith Askins
PF LaPhonso Ellis/Lorenzen Wright
C Dikembe Mutombo/Rastko Cvetkovic

This team already had a starting line-up loaded with quality veteran talent. This offseason they added a talented PF/C out of Memphis (Lorenzen Wright) in the draft along with some veteran depth in Hubert Davis and Keith Askins. They are ready to win now. All they lack is a savvy owner to get the most out of their talents.

If you think you might be interested in owning the Nuggets, post your information in this thread.

Check out our new and improved League Homepage for stats, media, rosters, and all other things GHB.

If you happen to be new to simulation basketball or if you're an old pro who just wants to see how this particular league is run, our League Rules Thread will give you the low down on all the particulars.

I look forward to competing with you this season!


----------

